# Castle Hill and NSW State Homebrewing Competition 2014



## Stuster

I can announce that the Castle Hill competition will also be the NSW Comp for 2014. The dates for the competition are the 23rd and 24th August for judging with closing date for entries likely to be 16th August. I know this is short notice but that's the way the cookie crumbles.

The sponsorship details are being worked out now that the state comp is going to be with us, with details as soon as possible.

We will be using the AABC guidelines so you can prepare your beers to those styles.

Judges and stewards are the lifeblood of the competition so if you would like to get involved let me know, either by sending me a PM or email to [email protected] It's a good couple of days, especially for the stewards. So if you haven't tried this before why not give it a try. As long as you can pour a beer and write down some numbers, you are in!

Stuart


----------



## Weizguy

Bump, to ensure visibility.

Thanks Stu, for the support.

AABC styles here, and remember that Mead and Cider styles are supported for the AABC this year.

I'll see you there!


----------



## mr_wibble

How would one submit and entry to this competition ?


----------



## barls

by post, dropping off at the showground or one of the authorised drop off points to be announced yet


----------



## Stuster

So all is finally ready to roll and attached is the full information about the competition noting the entry details, sponsors and the prizes, drop off points and so on.

One point to note regarding entries is that again there is an electronic entry form to go with the paper version. Please do both with the electronic one available here http://tinyurl.com/lglh9ac 

Of course more judges and stewards help to get the competition done easily. If you are interested then just fill out the electronic form for this as well http://tinyurl.com/lfpbgm4 If though you have not judged or stewarded before and want to find out more details, email me at the address in the PDF or PM me. It's a great day, especially for the stewards.

If you are considering doing the BJCP test next year, do make sure you come along. Places for the course and exam will be first given to those who come along or those who've done this before.

Please let me know if any of this is unclear or totally wrong and feel free to pass it on to others you may know. 

View attachment Castle Hill Comp Flyer 2014.pdf


----------



## vykuza

Good luck to all those who enter!


May the best beer win


----------



## barls

may the best fermented product win.
meads and ciders this year are eligible for best in show.


----------



## vykuza

True that.. but who seriously thinks a mead or cider could win...

I KID!






Seriously, I am not entering this year, as I really don't have anything ready. Empty cupboards and empty kegs.


----------



## barls

got a rip snorter of a mead going in.


----------



## Bribie G

Ciders, yeah, off to Aldi.


----------



## Stuster

Looks like we might have a great additional prize for the Best of Show beer. More details tonight I hope.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

I'm a comp newbie and am thinking of entering a couple of beers. I have a question regarding the packaging when dropping beers off at the nominated home brew retailers. The flyer states that the dropped off entries should be '_fully packaged for transportation_', what type of packaging is required to make them fully packaged for transportation? I was hoping the dropoff method would mean little to no packing effort.

Cheers.


----------



## mb-squared

OK, subscribed. I'll try to bottle a few from the kegerator and send them over.

Cheers,


----------



## vykuza

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> I'm a comp newbie and am thinking of entering a couple of beers. I have a question regarding the packaging when dropping beers off at the nominated home brew retailers. The flyer states that the dropped off entries should be '_fully packaged for transportation_', what type of packaging is required to make them fully packaged for transportation? I was hoping the dropoff method would mean little to no packing effort.
> 
> Cheers.


I would expect that the bottles are protected a bit, perhaps bubble wrapped together, so when they get driven out to the showground there's no chance of damage/breakage. Even some newspaper might be enough.

I wouldn't go so far as boxing them up.


----------



## Barry

I am one of the people who picks up the entries and deliver them to right person, at the right place, at the right time. Some bubble wrap around each bottle and into the right size cardboard box, or similar, with some packing to stop the bottles moving around is good.
I try my best to treat each entry with the upmost care. It becomes hard to do this if the entry/ entries have no protective wrap, are loose in a Coles plastic carry bag, falling over in a big box etc. etc.
We try to put them so they don't fall over, break etc. However this takes time which is in short supply pre comp.
However, please do not wrap each entry in several metres of bubble wrap and gaffer tape. Unwrapping these bottles takes lots of time and the bottle usually ends up shaken in the process.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Thanks for the responses Nick and Barry.
All clear now.

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## H0U5ECAT

Hey stu,
Never heard back from you regarding quantities to submit.


----------



## H0U5ECAT

Bribie G said:


> Ciders, yeah, off to Aldi.


A month to ferment and condition? Hmmmm


----------



## mosto

H0U5ECAT said:


> Hey stu,
> Never heard back from you regarding quantities to submit.


 Click the flyer link in post #5. Page 3.


----------



## Bribie G

Perfect transporting boxes for home brew are just wine boxes from your local bottlo - the smaller ones that hold spirits are better suited to 750ml PET bottles, the ones that hold six glass wine bottles are better if you are entering longnecks.

If you are entering less than six, a swift bit of handywork with a Stanley knife and some packing tape, and some bubble wrap, and you are well away.


----------



## bricho

For anyone heading out to the Castle Hill Showground, the new entry is off Showground road at the new set of lights, you should see all the new signs.

You cannot enter off Doran drive anymore, we are/have dug a BIG hole there for the tunnel.

Cheers


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Bribie G said:


> Perfect transporting boxes for home brew are just wine boxes from your local bottlo - the smaller ones that hold spirits are better suited to 750ml PET bottles, the ones that hold six glass wine bottles are better if you are entering longnecks.
> 
> If you are entering less than six, a swift bit of handywork with a Stanley knife and some packing tape, and some bubble wrap, and you are well away.


I was only going to enter a couple (longnecks). I think we might have a wine giftbox somewhere that had two bottles in it, sounds like that should do the trick.


----------



## barls

Barry said:


> I am one of the people who picks up the entries and deliver them to right person, at the right place, at the right time. Some bubble wrap around each bottle and into the right size cardboard box, or similar, with some packing to stop the bottles moving around is good.
> I try my best to treat each entry with the upmost care. It becomes hard to do this if the entry/ entries have no protective wrap, are loose in a Coles plastic carry bag, falling over in a big box etc. etc.
> We try to put them so they don't fall over, break etc. However this takes time which is in short supply pre comp.
> However, please do not wrap each entry in several metres of bubble wrap and gaffer tape. Unwrapping these bottles takes lots of time and the bottle usually ends up shaken in the process.
> Hope this helps.


or me who unwraps with the use of a knife. id hate to puncture someones entry as i have to hack away.


----------



## Stuster

Conical anyone? :blink:

Looks like we have a couple of extra prizes to add in.

Final details tonight after I get one more bit of info from a sponsor.


----------



## Stuster

Well, I'm still waiting for final details from sponsors but it looks like there will be a 30L conical for the BOS winner from a NZ company, Malt Mechanics!

Plus Mangrove Jack's are in as sponsor also.


----------



## Bribie G

Any cheap digs at Castle Hill?
Would like to use my free rail passes and stay for weekend but not drive for obvious reasons.


----------



## Bribie G

For those who brewed late, Is there an option for entries to be stored at room temp on a floor somewhere to ensure final carbonation, or do they all go into a cold room or something?


----------



## Stuster

Yep, the beers won't be stored at colder than room temp on a floor for the week before the comp so you might be able to cut it fine and hope it'll carb up then.

PM/email me about the cheap digs, Bribie. I may have something for you.


----------



## Bribie G

PM sent, cheers... should be able to sneak in a 4.3% ABV that I'd been planning.


----------



## bricho

No trains out that way just yet, there will be in 8 years time.

Not a lot of cheap accomdation out that way, nearest is probably http://www.hillslodge.com.au/ can sometimes get cheap deals, about a longnecks walk from the Showground.

Otherwise there is an Ibis on Pennat Hills road near Thornleigh which would be cheaper, the M60 bus would get you down to Showground way, but its not that close.

I would recommend http://www.australianbrewery.com.au/ when your out that way, is the better then the rest of the pubs around there.


----------



## Bribie G

Yeah, normally stay with mate at Pennant / Thornleigh but he's moved. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Stuster

So as mentioned, we have a few more prizes to add. Mangrove Jack's are now sponsoring us so we have all 20 categories sponsored including meads and ciders!

The Best of Show winner will win a 30L conical from NZ company Malt Mechanics, as well as the great prize from the Brew Shop.

Let me know if you are interested in judging or stewarding. If anybody is interested in doing the scheduled BJCP exam next year then make sure you come along. Those who have taken part will definitely be given first option on that.

All the updated information is here now, and good luck to all. 

View attachment Castle Hill Comp Flyer 2014.pdf


----------



## warra48

Much as I'd love to come down and help out, the 23 August is my 39th wedding anniversary.
If I was to go and do beer things on that day, it would be my last, and I'd prefer to avoid that.

My entry is on its way to Sydney as I type, courtesy of our son-in-law, who will drop it off at Dave's.

Best of luck to all involved, and may the best beers and brewers win.


----------



## Bribie G

Thanks Stuster, all sorted with the accommodation and travelling, really looking forward to putting some faces to names as well.

Thanks for you help. Gotta fly, a bag needs squeezing out in the brewery at the moment. :lol:

Congrats warra, next year will be a milestone as well. Regards to the lovely Mrs Warra :beerbang:


----------



## Bribie G

Just a note about the flyer, Marks Home Brew is still listed at the old Islington address, as a drop off point.


----------



## Weizguy

Bribie G said:


> Just a note about the flyer, Marks Home Brew is still listed at the old Islington address, as a drop off point.


Good catch, Bribie, the address is:

*[SIZE=large]Marks Home Brew
11/56 Industrial Drive
Mayfield East
NSW 2304[/SIZE]*


----------



## Innes

I know the flyer says one 500ml or two 375ml, but would it be a problem if I entered two 330ml bottles?

I want to enter the comp, but all my beers are in 330ml bottles.


----------



## mkstalen

When I contacted them with the same question they said 2*330ml was fine, just be mindful of sediment.


----------



## waggastew

Given the recent chatter about Marks Homebrew changing ownership will this affect the drop off point? I will be travelling to either Newcastle or Sydney next Friday depending on the answer.

Stew


----------



## drmush

I called Mark's HomeBrew yesterday, he told me that he was closing his business today and that he would not be available as a drop off point for the comp. 
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## waggastew

Thanks for that Geoff


----------



## Stuster

I just got that info about Mark's as well. So if anybody in the Hunter/Newcastle way has suggestions for other options for drop off points, please PM me so we can work out another option.

And only another 6 days for entries to get in. We've got a good number already in the electronic entry system and looks like there will be a good few more to come.

Make sure you have those entries in for the chance to win a conical, a brew day, a big trophy, stacks of vouchers/merchandise/beer/yeast and of course the definite result of getting good feedback on your entries. The best reason to enter in fact is to help you in making better beer. :beerbang:


----------



## mkstalen

Just got all mine organised. 2 APA's, a Kolsch, a Stout and an Xmas beer.
Looking forward to seeing how I go in a competition as I've not entered one before.


----------



## lael

Can you enter a beer in multiple categories if you are unsure which one it should be in?

What is the price per entry?


----------



## Blind Dog

stienberg said:


> Just got all mine organised. 2 APA's, a Kolsch, a Stout and an Xmas beer.
> Looking forward to seeing how I go in a competition as I've not entered one before.


Does anyone know if APA is a category (so max 2 entries each) or a style(so just the 1)? I had thought the latter but this and the fact that the flyer says you're limited to 40 entries started me thinking? 6 day APA maybe?


----------



## Stuster

Hmm. That's a tricky one there, Blind Dog. It could go either way. I think it would be best to just enter your best one and help out the poor judges. How many APAs can you judge before the taste buds start to melt? 

Anyway I'll get a ruling on this and get back to you. If you've already put 2 APAs in, they'll still be judged.

lael, yes you can. It's certainly hard sometimes to know which category to enter it in so if you really are not sure where it should go then enter it in different categories. It's only $5 to enter. But again, as with the other question, it's fine to enter if you are not sure but don't just whack it in twice if you are pretty sure you know which category to put it in.


----------



## Weizguy

Stuster said:


> How many APAs can you judge before the taste buds start to melt?


Depends if any are infected, but as a rule 15-20 (max), depending on how much you sample from each.

Yes, I know you were being rhetorical, Stu.


----------



## unterberg

It would be good to know if there will be a dropoff point in Newcastle area or whether we need to post it. I'd much rather do a dropoff and time is kinda running short as well


----------



## Bribie G

I'm not sure if Lufthansa services Newcastle.


----------



## Harry Volting

Looks like the new drop off point for Newcastle (as an alternative to MHB) is the Country Brewer, East Maitland Store.

http://countrybrewer.com.au

Steve (Digga) the Manager has agreed to step up to the plate.
Nice bit of social engineering Les.


----------



## Bribie G

Posted entries today. A six of PETs in a wine box came to $15.75, not bad.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Dropped my entries into Duane at Country Brewer Toukley, Free delivery


----------



## warra48

My entry was delivered personally to Dave's Homebrew in North Sydney by Beerisyummy.


----------



## Bribie G

T'would be good to see Country Brewer involved again next year.


----------



## Weizguy

I'm confident that Digga at East Maitland is happy to maintain ties with the Brewing community, and could easily be encouraged to be a drop-off point again.
He may be interested in becoming involved in Bitter & Twisted too, if not already participating directly.

I have passed my contact details along as I'm interested in helping with their Country Brewer competitions as well.


----------



## Stuster

So the ruling is one entry only for the APA style (as it's a style within this category - the one and only style in that category but still a style). So my 40 entries is wrong and sorry to dash your hopes all those who were aiming to enter all 40.

If you've already put in two entries, I'm sure we'll judge them and get you feedback but I'll have to decide on how they will count towards winning the category and going to the Nationals. I think only one of those should count. If you've already entered two beers and you want to let me know which of those should count, drop me a PM or an email. :beerbang:


----------



## moodgett

Hey all.

I only just saw this post and have a beer id like to enter. You reckon an express post would make it there by friday?


----------



## black_labb

If it's an ale yes, a lager will usually take longer.


----------



## barls

sure it will ether that or come for a drive on saturday and drop it off.


----------



## moodgett

Haha cheers. Or alternatively countrybrewer is relatively close. Les do you know what the cut off to get beers in there is?


----------



## donald_trub

I've got 2 beers I'd like to enter. One is still in the fermenter and has FINALLY reached terminal gravity after 10 whole days of bubbling away. Will bottle it up tonight. It'll be quite young in the bottle and hopefully carbed up by 24th (11 days in the bottle), but I'm keen to get it entered as it's my first comp and I'd like some good honest feedback. Do you think I'm wasting my time sending in a beer that young? It's an APA. It's only $5 so I don't think I've got anything to lose. My only worry is if they put the beers into the fridge next Monday!


----------



## Blind Dog

donald_trub said:


> I've got 2 beers I'd like to enter. One is still in the fermenter and has FINALLY reached terminal gravity after 10 whole days of bubbling away. Will bottle it up tonight. It'll be quite young in the bottle and hopefully carbed up by 24th (11 days in the bottle), but I'm keen to get it entered as it's my first comp and I'd like some good honest feedback. Do you think I'm wasting my time sending in a beer that young? It's an APA. It's only $5 so I don't think I've got anything to lose. My only worry is if they put the beers into the fridge next Monday!


Honest impartial feedback is almost always useful. Keep a bottle or two and put them in the fridge on Monday, then when you get the feedback you can do one or more side by sides with bottles that you kept at room temp for longer to carb properly. That way you’ll at least get an idea whether any issues the judges noted were resolved just by a little more aging. 

Or it could carb fine, be an excellent APA and win the comp

Your only downside is the cost of entry and getting the bottle to a drop off point


----------



## donald_trub

It's only 5 dollars lost! Yep, I'll put it in and hope some poor soul isn't trying a flat beer!

By the way, a comment about this Castle Hill show, and this isn't directed to the oragnisers of the beer comp. The website is a total mess. Virtually all the information is related to last year's show or even 2012. If you're wanted people to come to your show, that's not a great way of filling them with confidence that it's even on.

Has anyone ever been? Is it worth a day out? Can you actually watch the beer judging or does it happen behind closed doors?


----------



## barls

the judging is worth a look if your interested but as a side pint the show itself isnt on till march next year. so theres robably bugger all info on about it.
you will learn more by stewarding than you would believe. come on out and meet us.


----------



## Stuster

It'll be Saturday so you should make it. If you are having difficulties, let me know though.

For all, make sure you do the electronic form as well. Entries without that may simply be drunk by the head steward. :chug:


----------



## Stuster

And keep those entries coming in. Don't forget the brew day, conical, trophy, vouchers...


----------



## Weizguy

donald_trub said:


> I've got 2 beers I'd like to enter. One is still in the fermenter and has FINALLY reached terminal gravity after 10 whole days of bubbling away. Will bottle it up tonight. It'll be quite young in the bottle and hopefully carbed up by 24th (11 days in the bottle), but I'm keen to get it entered as it's my first comp and I'd like some good honest feedback. Do you think I'm wasting my time sending in a beer that young? It's an APA. It's only $5 so I don't think I've got anything to lose. My only worry is if they put the beers into the fridge next Monday!


I'm sure it's not the first time that a beer has been entered, and not quite carbonated yet.
I recall a wheat beer being entered a few years ago, and it was capped with one of those vent caps, used for fermenting ciders in PET bottles.

Pretty sure that Stu said the entries will have about a week at room temp, before refrigeration day. Yep, quoted below:



Stuster said:


> Yep, the beers won't be stored at colder than room temp on a floor for the week before the comp so you might be able to cut it fine and hope it'll carb up then.


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

donald_trub said:


> I've got 2 beers I'd like to enter. One is still in the fermenter and has FINALLY reached terminal gravity after 10 whole days of bubbling away. Will bottle it up tonight. It'll be quite young in the bottle and hopefully carbed up by 24th (11 days in the bottle), but I'm keen to get it entered as it's my first comp and I'd like some good honest feedback. Do you think I'm wasting my time sending in a beer that young? It's an APA. It's only $5 so I don't think I've got anything to lose. My only worry is if they put the beers into the fridge next Monday!


I bottled a APA and Mild Ale this weekend I'll enter. Keeping them in the study next to the heater to help them along, but they should be ok in time. Stick them in a warm spot and you should be fine.

Dropping my 11 entries into the showgrounds on Saturday, postage would have hurt! Still haven't done the online entry as I'm waiting a few days to see how my ciders have carbed so I can describe them accurately (hopefully!)


----------



## Bribie G

They'll be sitting for a week on a floor anyway, hopefully that will do the trick. Most AG beers seem to carb up quicker than the kits, and depending on the style (e.g. UK ales, many APAs) they are pretty good when young, as they are intended to be.


----------



## Josh

> *Note: There is a limit of 2 entries per category (so 40 is the most you can enter!), max 1 entry per style. *


Does this apply to Specialty Beers as well? I have two Specialty Beers that probably fit into 18.7 Other Specialty.


----------



## petesbrew

donald_trub said:


> It's only 5 dollars lost! Yep, I'll put it in and hope some poor soul isn't trying a flat beer!
> 
> By the way, a comment about this Castle Hill show, and this isn't directed to the oragnisers of the beer comp. The website is a total mess. Virtually all the information is related to last year's show or even 2012. If you're wanted people to come to your show, that's not a great way of filling them with confidence that it's even on.
> 
> Has anyone ever been? Is it worth a day out? Can you actually watch the beer judging or does it happen behind closed doors?


The actual Castle Hill show is in March. Haven't been for years so I can't say if it's good.
They don't go out of their way to advertise it, so I keep missing it by a weekend or three.
Stupid, I know.


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

Finally got my online entries decided, after blind testing the wife with my cider. Who'd have thought choosing between petillant and sparkling, or dry and semi sweet is so damn difficult.

Time to label the bottles and get them over there saturday!


----------



## Stuster

I did go to the show one year and it's pretty good if you've got small kids. Much more manageable than the Royal.

Hoping to grab a taste of those, Grant.

Nearly there folks, get entries in by tomorrow at your local brew shop or direct to the showground. We'll be there from 10-2 but if you are running let me know by emailing me at the gmail in the competition pdf or pm me here.


----------



## Blind Dog

Are you still looking for stewards? Have just about negotiated a pass with SWMBO (and yes I know its a thumbprint not a bald spot),and as everyone says I'm a complete bar steward I reckon I must be a natural


----------



## Bribie G

Just a thought, could any AHB members just pin their username to their coat / shirt / kaftan / sporran etc. just on a piece of card whatever?

It's not an AHB event of course and we'll all be heads down and bums up focussed on the job in hand, so with AHB members attending from all over the place, it would be a good icebreaker for putting face to name and avoid unnecessary distractions such as "and are you on AHB? What's your username?" etc.


----------



## Josh

Bribie G said:


> Just a thought, could any AHB members just pin their username to their coat / shirt / kaftan / sporran etc. just on a piece of card whatever?
> 
> It's not an AHB event of course and we'll all be heads down and bums up focussed on the job in hand, so with AHB members attending from all over the place, it would be a good icebreaker for putting face to name and avoid unnecessary distractions such as "and are you on AHB? What's your username?" etc.


Interesting idea. Most of the people present will have been on AHB at some stage.


----------



## Barry

All volunteers are welcomed Blind Dog. PM Stuster so he can better manage the numbers.


----------



## lael

Just heading over to drop some entries in. Where in the showground is the drop off?


----------



## lael

OK, its at the office, go right through the removable bollards for anyone else going over.


----------



## Bribie G

Lady called Heather left msg on phone today to say my entries received.

First class organisation and service, thanks guys.

Give regards to Heather.


----------



## mkstalen

Dropped mine off first up this morning. 1st comp, excited.


----------



## barls

Bribie G said:


> Lady called Heather left msg on phone today to say my entries received.
> 
> First class organisation and service, thanks guys.
> 
> Give regards to Heather.


if your coming down next week for the judging you can pass them along yourself. she is the one that runs the castlehill show side of things and feeds the masses on judging day.


----------



## Bribie G

ooh pumpkin scones?


----------



## Weizguy

Bribie G said:


> ooh pumpkin scones?


Sorry, no. Not based on last year, but an awesome variety of meals for lunch.

You will be impressed, regardless of the lack of Flo's scones.


----------



## Bribie G

I expect they have to do something with the cattle, sheep and goats that didn't get a ribbon. I prefer my Dopiazas and Madrasses to be medium hot and not too much salt.


----------



## petesbrew

Bribie G said:


> I expect they have to do something with the cattle, sheep and goats that didn't get a ribbon.


Yeah, I'm going to have to bite my tongue.


----------



## mosto

My entry has been marked as 'Awaiting collection' at Baulkham Hills BC since Thursday. From memory, last year it was never scanned out due to the number of parcels being collected at once, which is understandable. I assume this is the case again this year, but if someone involved with the comp could confirm that the postal entries have been, or will be, picked up that would be appreciated.


----------



## barls

will be talking to stu tomorrow when i drop off the entries i pick up from daves today.


----------



## Stuster

Your entry was there on Saturday, Graeme. I've no idea why it doesn't pick it up from the post office (second year in a row) but the entry was at the show and will be judged.


----------



## mosto

No worries Stu, thanks for confirming mate.


----------



## moodgett

Thanks to everyone for their help and cheers Les for organizing country brewer as a drop off point. Donated a couple of bottles to the staff as thanks  also spoke to the owner, and he is set up to start milling to order. Which is great. Overall great, clean shop with plenty of gear and a good range of taps for beer as you browse  this is my first comp entry so cant wait


----------



## Weizguy

I have put in my preference for styles to judge. lol


----------



## barls

so specialty and meads then les.


----------



## Weizguy

barls said:


> so specialty and meads then les.


I just like to be on your table, you know.


----------



## barls

Les the Weizguy said:


> I just like to be on your table, you know.


i know doesnt everybody.


----------



## Weizguy

barls said:


> i know doesnt everybody.


I can't speak for everybody...


----------



## The Scientist

So what time are we turning up on Sat?


----------



## Weizguy

The Scientist said:


> So what time are we turning up on Sat?


Good question. Stu? Anyone?

I will take about 2 hours to drive there, and would like to know what time to get in the car, plus collect other judges (at least one other).


----------



## barls

im seeing him in a couple of hours ill ask and post back. i know hes stressed and flat out atm.


----------



## Weizguy

barls said:


> im seeing him in a couple of hours ill ask and post back. i know hes stressed and flat out atm.


I got that impression, ever since he knew that Castle Hill was the best option for this year's State Comp.

No pressure.


----------



## barls

ok spoke to him we are aiming for about a 9 am start, so if you could be there before that it will be great.
forgot to ask him what the final number on entries was as well


----------



## Weizguy

Thanks Barls. Happy to wait until tomorrow for the ultimate tally.

Are we judging together again?


----------



## barls

no idea mate, stu hadnt done that when i was there, not that i was much help with my daughter attached to me.


----------



## Weizguy

Forms completed online. Will be there in the morning. Bed now. Early rise, breakfast and drive. Will be bringing a +1 (also registered to judge).

Looking forward to a great weekend


----------



## petesbrew

I'll see you all on Sunday.


----------



## Barry

Are the results out yet?


----------



## huez

Barry said:


> Are the results out yet?


Come on already! haha

What categories did you judge barry?


----------



## Barry

APA,s, Porters and Belgian Strongs. Stewarded
for Strong Ales yesterday afternoon, driving.


----------



## redbeard

Congrats Barry, well deserved.


----------



## black_labb

redbeard said:


> Congrats Barry, well deserved.


Is that an assumption or did I miss where the results have been posted?


----------



## huez

Redbeard has had a bit of a misread there i believe haha 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuster

No, Redbeard was there helping out so he knew the score.

Results are out.

Barry for Champion Brewer once again (well deserved indeed). Danny Hannan for Best of Show with a luscious Doppelbock.

All results are in the attachment.

Prizes and score sheets will be posted out as soon as I have a spare moment.

Stuart

View attachment Castle Hill and NSW Competition Results 2014.pdf


----------



## huez

Ah i see! Well done barry! And to all the other winners and place getters. Pretty happy with my 5th in the specialty category 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yob

What was the actual beers in specialty?


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

You little ripper! My mild (bottled neary a week and a half ago) got up for 2nd! Stoaked, can't believe I made the nats, especially with a wort I was contemplating tossing for looking too dark!

And super stoaked with my HC 4th in Specialty with a twist on White House Honey Ale (American Amber Ale with Green Mallee Honey), and 4th in Weizen.

Thanks so much for the hardwork of all involved, incredibly appreciated!


----------



## barls

well done grant in the low alcohol, just edged me out. lets see how we go at nats.


----------



## roastinrich

Great job Stuart. Well organized event. Glad to be involved. Even happier to win best Pils!
Certainly some great beers to compete with. Looking forward to the Nats. Will be happy to help out next year, I learned a lot.
Hopefully with BJCP certification next time.


----------



## huez

Yob said:


> What was the actual beers in specialty?


Yeah it would be good to know what i was up against. Scores were close. I can tell you that mine was an american brown, but i didn't place ha


----------



## RdeVjun

Features a few former Queenslanders, evidently poached- guess that's one way for NSW to have a chance at the Nats. 

Some strong scores in there so competition was highly contested, new comers have been rubbing shoulders with some of the country's finest brewers and with a few quite reasonable results- well done to all involved! :beer:


----------



## MCHammo

No luck for me this year, congrats to those that did well! Looking forward to some good feedback once again. Stuart, Barry; you're both champions. Any word on the number of entries this year?


----------



## Blind Dog

RdeVjun said:


> Features a few former Queenslanders, evidently poached- guess that's one way for NSW to have a chance at the Nats. :


Almost sounds like someone's preparing the excuses early!


----------



## RdeVjun

Blind Dog said:


> Almost sounds like someone's preparing the excuses early!


Yeah, perhaps, although its also fair to say the plan hasn't worked so far!


----------



## mb-squared

A quick question about how entries are placed. I notice in Category 9 (Brown Ale) that the highest scores (80 & 81) were given 3rd and 4th place. 1st place had 76 pts. Must be something else that goes into the final placement?


----------



## barls

most of the catagories were judged over two or more tables.
when this was the case. the top scorers from each table were brought together and tasted and places awarded by how they compared.


----------



## mkstalen

Woohoo!!! A 1st place in the Pale Ale Category for my Kolsch! Sweet!
And a 9th in the Specialty for my Christmas Beer.

Stoked for my first foray into Competitions.


----------



## Stuster

Slightly altered version to give proper credit to the workers.

View attachment Castle Hill and NSW Competition Results 2014.pdf


----------



## barls

well done to all that placed. congrats barry i forgot to say it on sunday.
stoke that my lambic won the sour category but disappointed in some of my others but ill look at the feed back


----------



## Blind Dog

Just wanted to say a huge thank you to Stu for organising, all the judges and all the other stewards. It was a real blast being there Saturday morning, learnt a huge amount from everyone. Stoked that my bitter took 1st and looking forward to getting feedback on the others so I can improve them.


----------



## Blind Dog

Also, my apologies to Philip and Stewart for the nasty shock and I promise never to mislabel an 80 IBU ipa as an American wheat ever again!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

barls said:


> most of the catagories were judged over two or more tables.
> when this was the case. the top scorers from each table were brought together and tasted and places awarded by how they compared.


Thanks for that barls, I was wondering how that worked myself (not that it impacted me).

Two midfield results for me in my first comp entry in about 10 years, I'm looking forward to getting the judging sheets and seeing what can be improved.

Congrats to all the winners and thanks very much to all those involved in the organisation, stewarding, judging etc...and of course the sponsors.


----------



## crozdog

Congrats to the winners - there were some really great beers there!

Good to finally meet up with Bribie, Mark & a few others.

Thanks again to Heather & the ladies for feeding us.

Finally we all have to congratulate & thank Stuart for the incredible job he has yet again done in pulling together and running this comp so smoothly! It is a huge job which he makes look easy :beer: :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## mkstalen

Congrats to Barry for "Most Successful" - 33 beers entered. Holy crap.


----------



## black_labb

Congrats to all the winners and thanks to everyone who organised or helped with judging or stewarding.

A bit surprised with lower scores than I expected. I suspect it's partially stylistic adherence. I'm looking forward to the feedback.


----------



## mosto

Congrats to Stu and all the organisers, judges and stewards on another well run comp.

Congrats to all the winners and good luck at the Nats.


----------



## Weizguy

I enjoyed the entire weekend; meeting old friends, making new ones, tasting some fine beers and providing feedback, as well as sharing the best ones with other tasters.

I have found that the standard of entries has increased from a lot of the K&K with sanitation and quality assurance issues of only 6-7 years ago, to mostly all-grain (to my taste at least) and hardly a process issue, let alone a contamination (wild yeast, bacteria, cleanliness) problem.

I put this down to the accessibility of grain brewing due to the low cost of BIAB, and the fact that people have responded to feedback issues raised in competitions in the past, as well as online brew forums and great lhbs's.

I congratulate the winners and all the judges (mentors and pre-BJCP exam, alike) and the stewards and Castle Hill Show ladies, as well as all competitors willing to give it a shot.

*edit* AND OF COURSE, BIG UPS TO STU FOR BEING THE UBER-ORGANISER (and head Steward, as well as head Stuart)


----------



## vykuza

Congratulations to everyone who entered, and especially to those who won their categories! I'm stoked to be providing the prizes for a few of the categories this year, and I hope to do again next year!

A special thanks to Stu, who has worked his guts out to get this all together and making it run so smoothly both before and during the comp. :icon_cheers:

Now it's time for NSW to step up and take nationals!


----------



## warra48

Thanks to all involved in putting on this competition, and congratulations to the winners and placers.

I entered only one beer, because of constraints on my brewing for some time due to a move to Port Stephens.

Really pleased to get an HC award, and the top marks in the Style within the Class. I only just got bumped by some bigger style beers.


----------



## moodgett

Cheers to everyone who organised and ran this comp judges and stewards. Congrats to all the brewers  Special thanks to Les again for organising drop off point. Im not sure I would have been able to enter if not for that. Needless to say I nearly fell off my chair to find I placed 2nd in American pale ale and 1st in IPA ! my first comp I have entered and im over the moon!! Look forward to seeing the feedback 

Cheers again


----------



## void

7th, 8th and 10th in our categories (and a 23, oh well). Given it's our first comp and we've been brewing for only 4 months, we're stoked! :beerbang:

Cheers to the organisers/judges/stewards, and to everyone here on AHB who has given us advice, it's obviously working! Watch out next year when we'll have another year under our belts... 

Really looking forward to seeing the judges' feedback.


----------



## ned67

just 1 question i got equal first in the pale ale class and finish 3rd and i got more points than 2nd place. iam michael kelly.


----------



## The Scientist

moodgett said:


> Cheers to everyone who organised and ran this comp judges and stewards. Congrats to all the brewers  Special thanks to Les again for organising drop off point. Im not sure I would have been able to enter if not for that. Needless to say I nearly fell off my chair to find I placed 2nd in American pale ale and 1st in IPA ! my first comp I have entered and im over the moon!! Look forward to seeing the feedback
> 
> Cheers again


I was lucky enough to judge your IPA in the best of flight round and can tell you it was a sensational IPA well done and congrats.


----------



## moodgett

The Scientist said:


> I was lucky enough to judge your IPA in the best of flight round and can tell you it was a sensational IPA well done and congrats.


Mate I really appreciate that, thankyou


----------



## Blind Dog

ned67 said:


> just 1 question i got equal first in the pale ale class and finish 3rd and i got more points than 2nd place. iam michael kelly.


[SIZE=medium]I think Barls answered this a few posts ago.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]The larger categories are judged by multiple pairs of judges, each pair getting different beers. The highest scoring beers in that category then go forward to a final judging to determine places. It’s the only fair way of judging the larger categories.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Hope that helps and congrats on the 3rd[/SIZE] place


----------



## mkstalen

ned67 said:


> just 1 question i got equal first in the pale ale class and finish 3rd and i got more points than 2nd place. iam michael kelly.


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/81334-castle-hill-and-nsw-state-homebrewing-competition-2014/page-7#entry1214407


----------



## ricardo

do we get to see judges comments regarding our beers?


----------



## Blind Dog

We do. Each judge fills out the scoring sheet and adds comments and sometimes might add hints and suggestions to help you brew a better beer. Given the calibre of the judges I met on Saturday and the bits and pieces I picked up from them in general conversation. I’m looking forward to learning heaps.


----------



## balconybrewer

Yob said:


> What was the actual beers in specialty?


My specialty was a black IPA, stoked with the result, first comp

Ryan Moore


----------



## mkstalen

Yob said:


> What was the actual beers in specialty?


Mine was a Belgian Christmas Ale, I was pretty happy with 9th. Much more suited to drinking in Winter.


----------



## mb-squared

moodgett said:


> Cheers to everyone who organised and ran this comp judges and stewards. Congrats to all the brewers  Special thanks to Les again for organising drop off point. Im not sure I would have been able to enter if not for that. Needless to say I nearly fell off my chair to find I placed 2nd in American pale ale and 1st in IPA ! my first comp I have entered and im over the moon!! Look forward to seeing the feedback
> 
> Cheers again


Congrats moodgett, I'd be keen to see your winning recipe if you'd be willing to share!

Cheers,


----------



## ricardo

Blind Dog said:


> We do. Each judge fills out the scoring sheet and adds comments and sometimes might add hints and suggestions to help you brew a better beer. Given the calibre of the judges I met on Saturday and the bits and pieces I picked up from them in general conversation. I’m looking forward to learning heaps.


how do we get these, via email?


----------



## Bribie G

balconybrewer said:


> My specialty was a black IPA, stoked with the result, first comp
> 
> Ryan Moore


I think our table might have judged that one, very quaffable.

Great to put faces to so many names, and Stu was a machine, totally unflappable. Many thanks to all organisers and also Heather and the gang of catering ladies.

Great to See a trimmer MHB back in fine fettle and even had a different black T shirt on. :lol: Also total shock and awe to run into Liam (Scientist) who has also given up banjo playing and moved to the good country. h34r:

You should get scoresheets back in the snail mail.


----------



## Weizguy

ricardo said:


> how do we get these, via email?


Generally, feedback is mailed out via Aus post, on the original feedback sheets in the original scribble. I included my email if anyone requires clarification of my scrawl. I hope I remember most beers.

Would be far too much work, scanning and attaching to email.

If you attended the judging, you would have the opportunity to have your feedback presented personally and take it home with you, like I did.

Should be quick, based on previous years. Great team.


----------



## Weizguy

For the brewer whose beer had a strong iodine taint, I did ask for a second bottle if there was one.
Same for any beer that tasted a bit funky and potentially affected (or infected), or way off-style.

In most cases, there was no second bottle provided.

Some must have thought me a w!inker to ask for a second bottle, especially when I tested a chlorine character in the calibration beer.


----------



## mckenry

I am not Richard Brummer, but will use Richard as the example. He scored 5th in the Pale Lager Category, but also had the highest scoring Australian Lager (Style 1).

Can Richard claim to have brewed the best Australian Lager in NSW? (Even though his Australian Lager was the 5th best Pale Lager)


----------



## Bribie G

Why not. I brewed the best Australian Premium Lager in Australia last year. I was beaten to second place in the Pale Lagers by Ernie Butler who brewed the best Austalian [standard] Lager.

(grabs cojones and thrusts hips while shouting "hola") B)


----------



## mckenry

Bribie G said:


> Why not. I brewed the best Australian Premium Lager in Australia last year. I was beaten to second place in the Pale Lagers by Ernie Butler who brewed the best Austalian [standard] Lager.
> 
> (grabs cojones and thrusts hips while shouting "hola") B)


Great. That means I am pretty happy with my results too! Might not have won my category, but highest points for those particular styles.

Its funny that my Australian Pale Ale scored a respectable 71, yet got caned a couple of weeks ago at the ESB comp for being out of style.... :huh:


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

mckenry said:


> Its funny that my Australian Pale Ale scored a respectable 71, yet got caned a couple of weeks ago at the ESB comp for being out of style.... :huh:


I love little quirks like this when it comes to competitions. Aging, a bad bottle, subjective taste, it could be anything, but really makes you scratch your head and wonder!

I thought my Stout was killer, by far my best brew out of all my entries per my (admittedly novice) tastes. It was judged the worst stout in New South Wales (sorry to whoever judged this category)  And a wort I was going to pour down the sink for being too dark, and that I pitched a non-viable yeast into and had to repitch three days later with a standard dry yeast came second and got into the nationals :blink:

It's a funny old hobby, only have been brewing since April, can't wait the feedback sheets and hopefully submit some better (ie drinkable!) dark ales next year!


----------



## Weizguy

mckenry said:


> Great. That means I am pretty happy with my results too! Might not have won my category, but highest points for those particular styles.
> 
> Its funny that my Australian Pale Ale scored a respectable 71, yet got caned a couple of weeks ago at the ESB comp for being out of style.... :huh:


Try to forget the war, son. It's not good for anyone. I know!

As for your beer being the best. At the very least, it's *arguably* the best beer, or best beer submitted for evaluation.

Les (2 cents)


----------



## AndrewQLD

GrantSpatchcock said:


> I love little quirks like this when it comes to competitions. Aging, a bad bottle, subjective taste, it could be anything, but really makes you scratch your head and wonder!
> 
> I thought my Stout was killer, by far my best brew out of all my entries per my (admittedly novice) tastes. It was judged the worst stout in New South Wales (sorry to whoever judged this category)  And a wort I was going to pour down the sink for being too dark, and that I pitched a non-viable yeast into and had to repitch three days later with a standard dry yeast came second and got into the nationals :blink:
> 
> It's a funny old hobby, only have been brewing since April, can't wait the feedback sheets and hopefully submit some better (ie drinkable!) dark ales next year!


Hey Grant, while you probably thought that stout was the best beer you have brewed and it probably was a well brewed and tasty drop you have to remember that they are judged to a style and if it was entered into a style that it wasn't suited to it will score badly even if it was a great beer.


----------



## Blind Dog

mckenry said:


> Great. That means I am pretty happy with my results too! Might not have won my category, but highest points for those particular styles.
> 
> Its funny that my Australian Pale Ale scored a respectable 71, yet got caned a couple of weeks ago at the ESB comp for being out of style.... :huh:


It is odd - my APA got decent scores in the ESB and caned in the States. Mind you I got to taste the rest of the bottle on Sat and it was sh*t, but cant figure out why as its still beautiful out of the keg.


----------



## Barry

Thanks to Stu who did a sterling job as always, never loses his good humour. Heather, and her helpers, were greatly appreciated by all for their tireless efforts.
A big thanks to all the sponsors, please don't forget who they are, every comp needs sponsors who are willing to support home brewing with more than words.
Great to meet all the old faces again and even some new ones. The standard of entries was great, very few with brewing problems. Most scores reflected style interpretation and perception variations more than anything else.
Hope to see more brewers at the ANHC in October.


----------



## Bribie G

Second Barry's comments re sponsors, and the quality. There were a couple of shockers at our table (and I bet they were individual bottle infections - they had all the hallmarks such as acetobacter. But they were just so vile that no brewer would deliberately have put them in, and you can't go opening and closing every one of your bottles prior to the day) but they were _very _few and far between.
The rest of the beers were very sound and as Barry says it usually boiled down to how well they fulfilled individual aspects as set out the the BJCP guide. Many were vastly superior to some well known commercial craft brews.


----------



## mckenry

Les the Weizguy said:


> Try to forget the war, son. It's not good for anyone. I know!
> 
> As for your beer being the best. At the very least, it's *arguably* the best beer, or best beer submitted for evaluation.
> 
> Les (2 cents)


definitely les. Comp is for fun and feedback. BTW I never said best, just scored highest. I was only saying pretty much what grant was saying. Different day, different judge. No nasty intentions from me. Thanks to all involved.


----------



## Weizguy

mckenry said:


> definitely les. Comp is for fun and feedback. BTW I never said best, just scored highest. I was only saying pretty much what grant was saying. Different day, different judge. No nasty intentions from me. Thanks to all involved.


Nothing nasty in what you said. I was making an insider joke for those who know of my Berliner weisse win in 2006. Therefore, don't mention the war.


----------



## waggastew

Having judged the wheats on Sunday morning paying close attention to the style guidelines really is the key to doing well at comps. A lot of US wheats with banana and clove etc. Some great beers that don't score well because they miss the mark on style as mentioned by others.

Awesome job by Stu, show crew, sponsors etc. If you haven't come along before put the date in the diary for next year.


----------



## Blind Dog

waggastew said:


> Having judged the wheats on Sunday morning paying close attention to the style guidelines really is the key to doing well at comps. A lot of US wheats with banana and clove etc. Some great beers that don't score well because they miss the mark on style as mentioned by others.
> 
> Awesome job by Stu, show crew, sponsors etc. If you haven't come along before put the date in the diary for next year.


[SIZE=10.5pt]Apologies for my mislabelled IPA. Hope it wasn’t too much of a shock to the system on a Sunday morning! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]First time stewarding and had an absolute blast and learnt heaps. Already begun negotiations with SWMBO for next year[/SIZE]


----------



## skb

I am sure a silly question what does HC mean ?


----------



## skb

To clarify there is 1,2,3rd and HC


----------



## huez

skb said:


> To clarify there is 1,2,3rd and HC


highly commended


----------



## skb

To clarify there is 1,2,3rd and HC


----------



## timmyf

Thanks to everyone involved. Look forward to seeing the feedback.


----------



## MCHammo

waggastew said:


> Awesome job by Stu, show crew, sponsors etc. If you haven't come along before put the date in the diary for next year.


Unfortunately, the date was already in my diary, but something else came up. Was really hoping to make it this year. Hopefully will be there next year!


----------



## petesbrew

It was great to help out on Sunday and catch up with some old & new faces. There were some great beers to taste.
Thanks to Stu & all for running this, and the Castle Hill Show ladies for the great lunch.

2nd last place for my IPA... WTF went wrong?!?! Looking forward to the notes haha.


----------



## moodgett

mb-squared said:


> Congrats moodgett, I'd be keen to see your winning recipe if you'd be willing to share!
> 
> Cheers,


no probs mate, PM sent


----------



## mkstalen

OK. So for all those people who placed, what's the process for the AABC? There's very little information regarding how to enter or what's required.


----------



## Weizguy

stienberg said:


> OK. So for all those people who placed, what's the process for the AABC? There's very little information regarding how to enter or what's required.


Keep an eye here http://www.aabc.org.au/
"AABC 2014 is to be held in Canberrra on Thursday 16th October 2014 as part of ANHC 2014 "

Entry forms will be posted on the site prior to the competition date, but for now the link is not available.
That's all for now.


----------



## dagryll

Thanks to all involved for making it happen. Much appreciated.

This was my second year entering and I must admit I was surprised to see that my beers this year, which I thought were significantly better than my entries last year, rated quite low - they were all better examples of their style, and better balanced, etc. It must have been a better year overall, is all I can deduce. My Imperial IPA, for example, basically got a fail. (47 out of 100 is a fail by any standard).

Oh well, I'll wait til the scorsheets turn up and see what the judges said.

Next year I definitely plan to go along and steward - see how it all works....


----------



## black_labb

dagryll said:


> Thanks to all involved for making it happen. Much appreciated.
> 
> This was my second year entering and I must admit I was surprised to see that my beers this year, which I thought were significantly better than my entries last year, rated quite low - they were all better examples of their style, and better balanced, etc. It must have been a better year overall, is all I can deduce. My Imperial IPA, for example, basically got a fail. (47 out of 100 is a fail by any standard).
> 
> Oh well, I'll wait til the scorsheets turn up and see what the judges said.
> 
> Next year I definitely plan to go along and steward - see how it all works....



From what the judges have said it sounds like there was a lot of really good quality beer in the comp and I assume they've needed to differentiate more on minor differences. I've gone in comps a few times including winning BOS 2 years ago at this comp. I've never had scores this low before. I knew that I didn't have a BOS beer this time but I had some fairly decent examples of different styles with my 5 entries. None of them were anywhere near the tops and I had a mild place last in the low alcohol section (a just under 3% beer that is perfectly balanced on a handpump but after getting the results I opened a bottle of it and basically agreed, too thin and too hoppy when served from the bottle which I assume will be the feedback)

I'm really looking forward to the feedback, the more constructive criticism the better.


----------



## Weizguy

True, black_labb. Most of the beers were at least good beers, and to style.

This year, I found that I had to mark beers down for freshness of ingredients, or oxidation (where either was appropriate or otherwise).
Some bottled beer had characters that had faded, and needed to be more forward, or needed a more up-front malt character.

Some beers, to me, had age and/or oxidation written all over them, and a few had stale hop character.
Others, not enough body for the style. Hardly any that were too thick, creamy or heavy.

Minor flaws in the past, but separated the field at this event. A good representation of quality, in the styles I was looking at. 

Happy to discuss, if required.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Hi Les/Stu,

What % of the bottles that you opened and judged were bottle fermented either from Bulk priming or using single sugar additions? I would imagine its quite high.

Im curious to know how many people bottle from the draught kegs/tap and enter them, that is allowed right?


----------



## mckenry

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Les/Stu,
> 
> What % of the bottles that you opened and judged were bottle fermented either from Bulk priming or using single sugar additions? I would imagine its quite high.
> 
> Im curious to know how many people bottle from the draught kegs/tap and enter them, that is allowed right?


Yep, I'd love to know about the conditioning the place getters used. I tried to use my CPBF, but fooked if I can get it right. I'm sure it leads to low marks in carbonation. (There may be 3 available? but I reckon I'm throwing away 2 easy marks there)


----------



## mckenry

Les the Weizguy said:


> This year, I found that I had to mark beers down for freshness of ingredients, or oxidation (where either was appropriate or otherwise).
> Some bottled beer had characters that had faded, and needed to be more forward, or needed a more up-front malt character.
> 
> Some beers, to me, had age and/or oxidation written all over them, and a few had stale hop character.
> Others, not enough body for the style. Hardly any that were too thick, creamy or heavy.


And this is the problem I face. It takes a long time to brew the 5 or so I would like to enter, so the first couple are going to be getting on, once the comp rolls around. Dilemma.


----------



## mosto

I entered a Northern English Brown Ale that was scored quite low. I know I was too heavy with the Victory Malt (first time using it), but, as I just poured from the tap at a very slow poor (don't have CPBF), I'm wondering if it suffered some oxidation also. I get 20L from my system reasonably comfortably, but I'm going to start pushing the limits to get a few extra litres to bottle for comps. If they're not comp worthy at least I have a store of bottles on hand for BBQ's etc :drinks:


----------



## mkstalen

My Kolsch which won in the Pale Ale category I filled straight from the tap of the keg, no CPBF. Depending on the feedback on carbonation I might look at a better method for an entry into the nationals.

Anyone near Castle Hill with a CPBF I can borrow? Hopefully get a couple of extra points against the other states entries...


----------



## Blind Dog

A homemade CPBF costs about $15. Lots of threads, IIRC mine is based on the 'we don't need no stinking beer gun' thread on HBT.


----------



## Weizguy

Hey guys, this question is better directed to the stewards as the beer judges do not open the bottles or pour them into the jugs, and I was wondering the same thing.

Most arrived in front of me fairly clear and I recall being advised (during my BJCP training) that I should not penalise for cloudiness, unless I was certain that the beer was not bottle-conditioned, for the sake of consistency.

If you listen to the BN Brewcast about weizenbock, there is a brewer who always fills from the tap, over-gasses the beer and chills the fridge way down, dispensing the beer at low pressure, into chilled bottles. Seems worth a try.


----------



## black_labb

Les the Weizguy said:


> Happy to discuss, if required.


Thanks Les. I'll see how the feedback goes.


----------



## Blind Dog

[SIZE=medium]From what I observed of my fellow stewards, there is an implied assumption that the beers are all bottled conditioned and they are treated as such – i.e. opened and poured gently with minimum agitation. The beer is poured from bottles to jug, and then taken to the judges who either pour it themselves or have it poured for them as they watch. So treating it gently and opening it as close to the time it is served to the judges as possible, is the best way to preserve both clarity and carbonation levels.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]From what I saw, most beers in my session were bottled conditioned with yeast at the bottom. A few seemed to be obviously poured from a keg as they were under-carbed and under-filled, others probably were as there was little or no yeast. A few still had yeast in suspension[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]There were no hefe’s, wit’s or similar in the session I helped steward, but I assume the procedure was somewhat different for those beers[/SIZE]


----------



## hopaholic63

Les the weizguy, Thanks for the clarification in your post to black_labb, I too had beers that I thought tasted really good. A few of my beers that I did enter were a bit older than just a few weeks but I had assumed that they had matured a bit in the bottle. But when your in a comp and the judges are getting right in to the flavours, hop aromas and signs of oxidization then I totally agree.That's why all of the commercial beer has use by dates on them.
I am looking forward to the nationals in Canberra on October 16th. Putting my stout up against the best of Australian hombrewers and see if I can improve on my third place a couple of years ago with an APA.. 
Great event everyone who helped out and organised everything. well done Barry the IBU's are proud of you again...


----------



## waggastew

mckenry said:


> Yep, I'd love to know about the conditioning the place getters used. I tried to use my CPBF, but fooked if I can get it right. I'm sure it leads to low marks in carbonation. (There may be 3 available? but I reckon I'm throwing away 2 easy marks there)


Deficiencies in one area can bleed marks in others, not just that area. Two examples:

1. I entered an AIPA last year that had 90g of dry hops and was therefore very cloudy. Lost some marks for this in appearance but the impression meant that judges went looking for other issues that may or may not have caused cloudiness.

2. I judged the wheats this year. Low carb was a big problem as the beers in this cat generally have 3vols. Now these beers lost marks for this but carb influences other areas such as body, brightness of flavour, aroma etc. In the weizens I kept coming back to the term 'refreshing' which the lower carbed examples lacked.


----------



## christopher.whitten

mckenry said:


> Great. That means I am pretty happy with my results too! Might not have won my category, but highest points for those particular styles.
> 
> Its funny that my Australian Pale Ale scored a respectable 71, yet got caned a couple of weeks ago at the ESB comp for being out of style.... :huh:


Regardless of results, I am looking forward to Canberra ANHC, meeting some great like minded champion brewers from NSW with some blue pride on!

In regards to mckenry I think I judged your beer in ESB comp and it was rubbish... but then again I know nothing about beer! Well done on the score at NSW.

My APA at ESB comp was mid range but got a placing at NSW as well. The same batch RIS we entered for the last 4 years and scores have improved every year. Finally patience was the winner and finally going to Nationals with it!

Goes without saying, thank you Stu and the judges/stewards, and well done King Barry (the champ is here!)


----------



## balconybrewer

Anyone have an idea of when the feedback will be posted out?


----------



## barls

when stu gets them all sorted and packaged. id give it a week or so.


----------



## Stuster

Yep. As barls says. Having spent all weekend plus all day on Friday on the competition, I do also have paying work to get to. Labels printed out this evening for the 80+ entrants and I have made a start on sorting the 720+ score sheets to be sent to all those individual entrants tonight. Prizes still have to finalised with sponsors plus certificates printed then all put in envelopes and posted out. That should give an idea of the work involved after the 40+ judges and stewards did their work over the weekend. It will get sent out in the next week or so I expect, but all the work round the comp is done entirely by volunteers who also have lives of their own. (At least, I think I do.  )

I know you were just asking though, balconybrewer, and nothing wrong with that at all. Good to hear that people are waiting to get the feedback and from glancing at the score sheets there does seem to be a lot of writing from those judges. :super:

(Though what do judges know, bah. :lol: )


----------



## donald_trub

Thanks to everyone involved in the comp! Can't wait to get my feedback in the mail. My 2 beers went better than expected. I cracked my pale ale on the weekend and I wasn't that impressed by it, so I'm keen for the next comp to be more prepared.

With the judging, is everyone certified BJCPs?


----------



## Mr. No-Tip

Canberran lurking then raiding this thread... What's with the jugs? We always do straight to glass for our comps - did at nats last year and I assume we will this year. It seems to me bottle>jug>glass is just going to skew carbonation, lose aroma etc. it doesn't seem a "natural" way of serving beer to me. Happy to fork this question off to another thread if it's going to go all state of origin


----------



## barls

majority are ranked recognised and above in the bjcp, w did have a few helpers that werent but most likely will in the future.
as for the jugs its to increases the anonymity of the beer served, this way the judges dont see the bottle.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip

barls said:


> as for the jugs its to increases the anonymity of the beer served, this way the judges dont see the bottle.


Not sure I am with you. How is a jug more anonymous than three glasses?


----------



## barls

because thats how its done in a majority of the comps ive been a part of. we take in to account that its been poured twice and it doesnt make a huge difference. also it takes in to account the gushers needing more space and time to settle.


----------



## moodgett

Hey all, does anyone have an idea of when the entries need to get to canberra for the nationals? Trying to time my entries to allow for bottle conditioning

Cheers


----------



## Dan Pratt

Id also like to know who is able to deliver the entries? do we send them to one of the HBS...please advise.


----------



## barls

normally its on your own back to get them there. saying that a few times one brew store has stepped up and offered to send them down for everyone who got them to the store.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip

Fwiw, Any questions about nats procedures into Canberra, you can email [email protected]


----------



## moodgett

Mr. No-Tip said:


> Fwiw, Any questions about nats procedures into Canberra, you can email [email protected]


I emailed that about 4 days ago


----------



## floppinab

donald_trub said:


> Thanks to everyone involved in the comp! Can't wait to get my feedback in the mail. My 2 beers went better than expected. I cracked my pale ale on the weekend and I wasn't that impressed by it, so I'm keen for the next comp to be more prepared.
> 
> With the judging, is everyone certified BJCPs?


We had one or two commercial brewers in there as well (shoutout to Sam @ King St), not sure if they had BJCP.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip

moodgett said:


> I emailed that about 4 days ago


ACT champs is this weekend so as you can imagine our comp guys are pretty swamped. I am sure you'll get a reply soon.


----------



## Stuster

Score sheets were sent out to all those without prizes. So anyone who didn't get a first or second place should get their feedback from the judges tomorrow or Friday.

I still have to get the White Labs prizes from the show office (who haven't been answering the phone for some reason) but should be able to get most of the rest out by the end of the week.

We don't organise the send out of the beers to the Nationals. (No cash to spare for that I'm afraid.) As barls said, that's really up to you now but it would be good if some bulk delivery to there could be made.


----------



## vykuza

I'm happy to act as a drop-off point and to ship the beer to Canberra (or release it to someone who's driving up in time for the comp).

Open 8am-2pm Monday to Friday and 10-1 Sunday. Can store refrigerated or room temp as required.

All care, but no responsibility taken!


----------



## moodgett

Sorry double post.


----------



## moodgett

Mr. No-Tip said:


> ACT champs is this weekend so as you can imagine our comp guys are pretty swamped. I am sure you'll get a reply soon.


No worries thats understandable

Cheers mate


----------



## donald_trub

Not meaning to push anyone along, but thought I'd check to see if score sheets have gone out yet as I haven't received mine. Or an I meant to get it from the LHBS?


----------



## gap

> Not meaning to push anyone along, but thought I'd check to see if score sheets have gone out yet as I haven't received mine. Or an I meant to get it from the LHBS?


did you read post 207?


----------



## MCHammo

donald_trub said:


> Not meaning to push anyone along, but thought I'd check to see if score sheets have gone out yet as I haven't received mine. Or an I meant to get it from the LHBS?





Stuster said:


> Score sheets were sent out to all those without prizes. So anyone who didn't get a first or second place should get their feedback from the judges tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## void

Just received my score sheets so if you don't get them today, should be tomorrow.


----------



## donald_trub

Ah thanks. I somehow missed post 207!


----------



## Barry

Talked to Col today. Like the last few years they will be a drop off point for national entries, The Brew Shops at Peakhurst and Campbelltown. They will put them on a skip and send them to Canberra. This way the entries will be wrapped, upright and stabilised to some degree. All care taken etc. If you can't drop them off it would be best to send them direct to Canberra to avoid double handling. Due dates will be set shortly depending on National Comp requirements.


----------



## mckenry

void said:


> Just received my score sheets so if you don't get them today, should be tomorrow.


My score sheets arrived today. Thanks to all the judges for their insights, except the judge that wrote in Egyptian hieroglyphics :lol: I cant make much of that....
I dont have any beers left to re-taste, but appreciate the comments. Seems I'm a little shy with hops, be it American or English.
Some points I found noteworthy;
For the same beer - One judge said "Low head, poor retention" and the other said "Off white head, good retention"
For another - One said "Thin off white head that persists" the other "poor head retention".
Different people, different thoughts. Nuances of judging.
I also copped a "More like an APA" for my Amber and the exact opposite, "More like an Amber than an APA" - I wonder.....

Still, got some good scores and some feedback to work with. Hopefully next year I can get the timing right and stop being so tight with the hops!! 

All in all, I'd like to thank everyone involved. Sounds like a slick operation and from all reports, everything went well.
Thanks for your efforts and the feedback already.


----------



## waggastew

mckenry said:


> My score sheets arrived today. Thanks to all the judges for their insights, except the judge that wrote in Egyptian hieroglyphics :lol: I cant make much of that....
> I dont have any beers left to re-taste, but appreciate the comments. Seems I'm a little shy with hops, be it American or English.
> Some points I found noteworthy;
> For the same beer - One judge said "Low head, poor retention" and the other said "Off white head, good retention"
> For another - One said "Thin off white head that persists" the other "poor head retention".
> Different people, different thoughts. Nuances of judging.
> I also copped a "More like an APA" for my Amber and the exact opposite, "More like an Amber than an APA" - I wonder.....
> 
> Still, got some good scores and some feedback to work with. Hopefully next year I can get the timing right and stop being so tight with the hops!!
> 
> All in all, I'd like to thank everyone involved. Sounds like a slick operation and from all reports, everything went well.
> Thanks for your efforts and the feedback already.


Sometimes the glass can obviously affect the head retention/perception. Most judges if head is an issue will consult with the other judge to see if they pick up the same problem. They may also pour more in from the jug to see if that raises the head.

What you're saying shows exactly why your beer is judged by two judges.


----------



## Pokey

Got my score sheets 
Some good feedback in there, my favourite being "learn to brew"
Thanks Stu and all the judges


----------



## barls

mckenry said:


> My score sheets arrived today. Thanks to all the judges for their insights, except the judge that wrote in Egyptian hieroglyphics :lol: I cant make much of that....
> I dont have any beers left to re-taste, but appreciate the comments. Seems I'm a little shy with hops, be it American or English.
> Some points I found noteworthy;
> For the same beer - One judge said "Low head, poor retention" and the other said "Off white head, good retention"
> For another - One said "Thin off white head that persists" the other "poor head retention".
> Different people, different thoughts. Nuances of judging.
> I also copped a "More like an APA" for my Amber and the exact opposite, "More like an Amber than an APA" - I wonder.....
> 
> Still, got some good scores and some feedback to work with. Hopefully next year I can get the timing right and stop being so tight with the hops!!
> 
> All in all, I'd like to thank everyone involved. Sounds like a slick operation and from all reports, everything went well.
> Thanks for your efforts and the feedback already.


apologies if it was me that you cant read. what name was it.


----------



## donald_trub

I got my feedback yesterday. Great to read some of the feedback as it confirms things that were in the back of my mind regarding these beers.

Barls your handwriting is one of the more readable out of my score sheets!


----------



## barls

You must have been in the morning session then.


----------



## huez

Yours was definitely the best hand writing out of mine to barls haha. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## crozdog

poor hand writing is one reason I work in IT. haha

sorry if it was me..

shouldabeenadoctorcroz


----------



## MHB

Pokey said:


> Got my score sheets
> Some good feedback in there, my favourite being "learn to brew"
> Thanks Stu and all the judges


My Bad, sorry about that, IIRC it came second last in the day, sandwiched between a couple of pearlers and it really was a shocker.
Most everything was wrong with that one, I don't think it was just the bottle.
If you want to give me a call (number in the sig) be happy to talk through the brew and maybe offer some suggestions.
Mark

Edit: - Sry took the number out when I stoped retailing 02 4040 6697
M


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

Nuts.

The AusPost donkey must have gotten waylaid on its way to Queanbeyan (or refused to come here based on reputation).


----------



## AndrewQLD

MHB said:


> My Bad, sorry about that, IIRC it came second last in the day, sandwiched between a couple of pearlers and it really was a shocker.
> Most everything was wrong with that one, I don't think it was just the bottle.
> If you want to give me a call (number in the sig) be happy to talk through the brew and maybe offer some suggestions.
> Mark
> 
> Edit: - Sry took the number out when I stoped retailing 02 4040 6697
> M


Wow, you don't mince words Mark.


----------



## Weizguy

AndrewQLD said:


> Wow, you don't mince words Mark.


He did show contrition on the drive back home, if that counts. He did describe the beer to me and it seemed to have major flaws.
I think the brewer should take the opportunity to get feedback. Mark has helped with my brewing over the years. I wasn't always this awesome. (Yeah..., I was)


----------



## Josh

mckenry said:


> My score sheets arrived today....
> 
> I also copped a "More like an APA" for my Amber and the exact opposite, "More like an Amber than an APA" - I wonder.....


Not as bad as the American IPA/American Wheat mix up.


----------



## SnakeDoctor

Besides getting tips of how to adhere to style guidelines - what are some examples of feedback that people are getting which help their brewing?

I'm thinking the obvious like carbonation, sediment levels, clarity, head retention etc? 

What else?

I've never entered a competition - just out of never having a style guideline beer ready at the right time.


----------



## mb-squared

This was my first comp so I was pretty stoked to get a 3rd place and the opportunity to go to nationals, but am a bit perplexed what happens next. Am I supposed to submit the same beer or am I free to submit a different one? And when/where are we to drop the beers off? Thanks for info and sorry if this has already been answered elsewhere.


----------



## Blind Dog

mb-squared said:


> This was my first comp so I was pretty stoked to get a 3rd place and the opportunity to go to nationals, but am a bit perplexed what happens next. Am I supposed to submit the same beer or am I free to submit a different one? And when/where are we to drop the beers off? Thanks for info and sorry if this has already been answered elsewhere.


AFAIK, you get to submit a beer in the same category as the one you placed in. Entries are due by 3 0ct, entry form is at AABC.com.au

ESB / brewshop may be acting as the drop off point as per a previous post, but I haven't specifically checked as yet


----------



## black_labb

SnakeDoctor said:


> Besides getting tips of how to adhere to style guidelines - what are some examples of feedback that people are getting which help their brewing?
> 
> I'm thinking the obvious like carbonation, sediment levels, clarity, head retention etc?
> 
> What else?
> 
> I've never entered a competition - just out of never having a style guideline beer ready at the right time.



Outside of the style guidelines there are sometimes minor faults that they pick up on. I had a mild that I entered that was suggested that there was some astringency and there could have been over extraction which was correct; I had an oops and lost some litres of wort and tried to make up for it by sparging more. For some people they may be oversparging brews regularly and this could be great advice. Sometimes you get comments that miss the mark. I had one where a northern brown ale was said that hops were not noticeable but later it said there was a strange ester that was overwhelming. In reality this "ester" was styrian goldings cube hopped at about 3x what the beer should have been hopped with. The hops were overpowering for the beer and didn't let the malt shine through at all. The beer was very fresh and probably just finished carbonating so I expect the beer to balance out better over time.

Much of the stylistic criticism is quite useful as well. you may have made a genuine effort to match a style and they may point out ways in which you missed which may be a control point for all your beers you are giving less attention to. For example an american ale with excessive esters could highlight yeast or fermentation management issues that you might need to address.


----------



## Blind Dog

I reckon one of the big issues is lack of good, readily available commercial examples in Oz of many of the styles. Say Kolsch. There's 4 pines in a couple of local BSs or a skunky bottle of sunner in my local dans. The 4 pines is ok ish but crap compared to my memory of the nectar that's served in cologne. And the sunner wasn't even drinkable. But i last visited cologne 15ish years ago, so any kolsch I try to brew now is little more than a stab in the dark based on long ago memories.

And that's just one example. At a guess I'd say at least 50% of BJCP styles don't have an easily available locally made example, so at best your only comparison is an import of dubious age. Difficult to nail a style without multiple bone fide reference points


----------



## Weizguy

SnakeDoctor said:


> Besides getting tips of how to adhere to style guidelines - what are some examples of feedback that people are getting which help their brewing?
> 
> I'm thinking the obvious like carbonation, sediment levels, clarity, head retention etc?
> 
> What else?
> 
> I've never entered a competition - just out of never having a style guideline beer ready at the right time.


I remember giving feedback about oxidation, freshness and hop character freshness on a few occasions, as well as astringency, but can't assuming that the beers were boiled or all-grain.



Blind Dog said:


> I reckon one of the big issues is lack of good, readily available commercial examples in Oz of many of the styles. Say Kolsch. There's 4 pines in a couple of local BSs or a skunky bottle of sunner in my local dans. The 4 pines is ok ish but crap compared to my memory of the nectar that's served in cologne. And the sunner wasn't even drinkable. But i last visited cologne 15ish years ago, so any kolsch I try to brew now is little more than a stab in the dark based on long ago memories.
> 
> And that's just one example. At a guess I'd say at least 50% of BJCP styles don't have an easily available locally made example, so at best your only comparison is an import of dubious age. Difficult to nail a style without multiple bone fide reference points


Potter's Brewery (Hunter Brewing Co) make a great range of beers, and the Kölsch was originally designed after the brewer spent a lot of time in Köln. If you get a chance, like the guy in the Dilmah tea advertisement says, DO try it. I'm glad I don't live closer to their brewery or I'd be in there too often drinking the stuff, fwiw.


----------



## skb

Blind Dog said:


> AFAIK, you get to submit a beer in the same category as the one you placed in. Entries are due by 3 0ct, entry form is at AABC.com.au
> 
> ESB / brewshop may be acting as the drop off point as per a previous post, but I haven't specifically checked as yet


Blind Dog can double check the web reference it goes to an accounting firm for me... Thanks


----------



## MCHammo

It should be aabc.org.au


----------



## Blind Dog

Apologies, AABC.org.au

Just glad aabc.com.au wasn't something worse!


----------



## mckenry

One of the things I like and also dislike is the descriptors.
Some judges write things like "low diacetyl", and give you a 14/20. - not much help really.
Some judges will write "low diacetyl, which is within guidelines for style" and give you 14/20. - better.

I understand there are hundreds of comments to be written, but a few extra words help. The best feedback has as much detail and description as possible. The guidleines for some beers are wide, for example "hop aroma can range from moderate to none", then your feedback says "some hop aroma" and you get a 7/12. Doesnt really say much.


It doesnt bother me really, the total number is the best way to tell. This is in answer to Snakedoctors question and some suggestions for judges.


----------



## Stuster

Sorry about the delay for the winners. I got all the last things on Wednesday and packed everything up ready for posting. I've just had no time to get to the post office. Luckily my local post office is open on Saturday morning so all will go out then and should get to you early next week. Hope that clears up any concern that it's lost in the post. Not much longer now.
Stuart


----------



## lael

Stu - appreciate all the hard work you put in to make it all happen.

Thank you!!


----------



## mkstalen

Thanks Stu - You're the real champ here


----------



## Benjesticles

Because it hasn't been said yet... Thanks Stu! I'll eagerly wait for my feedback this week


----------



## Stuster

Results in (finally I know) on the long awaited club aspect to the competition.

No surprises really with the Champion Brewer helping his club achieve total domination though ISB achieved a creditable second and IBU just pipping WSB to third.

Extra Special Brewers - 32 points
Inner Sydney Brewers - 16 points
Illawarra Brewers Union - 8 points
Western Sydney Brewers - 7 points
Hills Brewers Guild - 3 points
Sovereign Brewers - 3 points
Razorback Brewers - 2 points
Central Coast - 1 point


----------



## Barry

Good Day
Just to confirm The Brew Shop Peakhurst will be a drop off point NSW entries for the National. Must be dropped off before 5.30 pm Monday 29/9/2014. All care taken etc. Entries should be packaged securely when they are dropped off. They will be then packed well and put on a skip (small pallet), wrapped and sent to Canberra. If you can't drop them off it would be best to send them directly to Canberra.
Also those who gained first place in categories sponsored by The Brew Shop/ESB and Mangrove Jack your gift certificates will be sent out early next week.


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

Got my results back today. Thanks again to Stu and all involved, especially the judges. Alot of detailed and very helpful feedback from all, with just enough nice comments to give this newbie brewer some hope for the future! And some brilliant tips that will help next year!


----------



## Weizguy

GrantSpatchcock said:


> Got my results back today. Thanks again to Stu and all involved, especially the judges. Alot of detailed and very helpful feedback from all, with just enough nice comments to give this newbie brewer some hope for the future! And some brilliant tips that will help next year!


Hopefully the tips will help before next year, starting with your very next brew.


----------



## GrantSpatchcock

Les the Weizguy said:


> Hopefully the tips will help before next year, starting with your very next brew.


Sure hope so! Although in the past week I've put down a RIS, Old Ale and English Barleywine, so I'm gunna have to wait a year to see the results!

Gotta say, I'm really, really impressed with the level of feedback received. It's brilliant, most of it detailed, and even in my worst examples, there were tips and hints as to what will fix things up. Top work all.


----------



## Ester Trub

Got my results today. Thanks to all involved.

I wanted to ask a question about using the whitelabs voucher.
Does anyone know where white labs yeast is stocked in NSW and if it would be possible to use online?


----------



## barls

barleyman stock and will ship.
thats what ill be doing with my voucher


----------



## vykuza

Yep, I'm happy to honour the White Labs vouchers. If you would like to redeem it without ordering anything else, just give me a call.


----------



## Josh

Sheets and prizes arrived yesterday. Thanks Stu for the great work.

Nick R, I'll be placing an order with you shortly to redeem my voucher for placing first in Mead. I have a White Labs voucher also. Do you need the card sent to you to claim back from WL? I'll probably come in to collect the order anyway.

Now to get WSB to enter more good beer. We're coming for you ESB.


----------



## Barry

Just a reminder, if you want your entries sent to Canberra via The Brew Shop Peakhurst they must be there before 5.30 pm next Monday 29/9/14.


----------



## Bribie G

Guys, no sign yet of any gift voucher / certificate etc from The Brew Shop (ESB) Peakhurst for the strong stouts win.. been quite a few weeks now. I haven't rung the shop yet but wondering how to follow up.

Last year I won a voucher in their own ESB comp and when I rang The Brew Shop to redeem the lads there didn't seem to know anything about prizes (no doubt handled by the ESB side of the business) - any chance of someone following up if they have a spare moment?

Looking to restock yeasts, hops etc and as usual will order a fair bit more on top as a thanx.


----------



## Barry

The gift certificates were printed and sent weeks ago. Yours was sent (I put it in the envelope myself). PM me your address and I fix it up with The Brew Shop. Something must have happen between there and the PO???


----------



## Bribie G

Not the first thing to go astray with Aus Post, my Malt book never arrived either.

Thanks Barry, have PM'd.


----------



## themonkeysback

Hi guys,

Just reviving an old thread. I am hoping to make some NSW comp entries this year and hoping to find out if Castle Hill will again be the NSW state comp and get a vague idea when beers will likely need to be entered. I know it seems ridiculously early given it all happened in August last year but I am planning on entering a few lagers and this allows a bit of advance planning for fermentation/lagering etc.

Cheers,

Adam.


----------



## Stuster

Not ridiculous at all. Good to get started on your plans. The Castle Hill competition this year will be on 22nd and 23rd August with drop off closing the week before.

We're still working out if this will be the state comp or not, with other possible options on the table as well. I'm hoping we can make a decision on that fairly soon so people can plan for both the state comp and our comp if both happen (and the more comps there are the better as far as I'm concerned). There's also the ESB comp in May as well so don't forget that one.


----------



## themonkeysback

Stuster said:


> Not ridiculous at all. Good to get started on your plans. The Castle Hill competition this year will be on 22nd and 23rd August with drop off closing the week before.
> 
> We're still working out if this will be the state comp or not, with other possible options on the table as well. I'm hoping we can make a decision on that fairly soon so people can plan for both the state comp and our comp if both happen (and the more comps there are the better as far as I'm concerned). There's also the ESB comp in May as well so don't forget that one.


Great, thanks Stu.


----------



## mkstalen

Given the Castle Hill show is on this weekend does anyone know if they're going to be handing out awards from the NSW Homebrew Comp? As per flyer:

Beer Awards:
In addition to prizes offered by sponsors, the following awards may be given by the Castle Hill and Hills District Show 2014/15. These will be awarded in time for the show which is held in March each year. Grand Champion Ribbon for Grand Champion Brewer, Champion Ribbon for Best in Show, Rosette and card will be awarded for beers placing 1st in each category, Ribbon and card will be awarded for beers placing 2nd & 3rd in each category

I'd be keen on getting the Rosette & Card for my Kolsch... But don't know if I have to be there or not, or if they're even doing anything...

Stu? Anyone?


----------



## Stuster

The rosettes and cards should have got to you by now I'm sure. I can ask the show people if/when they are sending them out as they were supposed to post them out to you. I'll wait till after this weekend though as I'm sure they are run off their feet. They won't be handing out anything at the show.


----------



## mkstalen

Thanks Stu. I did drop them a note through the contact form but haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## Josh

Was there any news on the rosettes and cards? That'd be pretty cool.


----------



## moodgett

I got my card and prizes not too long after


----------



## Blind Dog

moodgett said:


> I got my card and prizes not too long after


Likewise

No rosette though...(would have been nice)


----------



## mkstalen

I got an A4 certificate thing with the prize, but nothing else. Any word on the rosettes?

Anybody who won in previous years, what do they look like?


----------



## motch02

Any dates planned for the state comp this year?


----------



## barls

i believe its still being discussed.
castle hill has been set but don't know if its the states or not.


----------



## jimmy_jangles

awesome, keen as beans to crack my brew comp virginity


----------



## Dazzbrew

I believe HUB are hosting the NSW titles this year guys.


----------



## jimmy_jangles

Dazzbrew said:


> I believe HUB are hosting the NSW titles this year guys.


oooooooh Shit yeah! i'm about to head along to my first meeting in the next few weeks for HUB


----------



## Bribie G

Count me in for any stewarding, judging etc, will book into a usual fleapit for a couple of nights. :beerbang:


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Dazzbrew said:


> I believe HUB are hosting the NSW titles this year guys.


No offence but we've been hearing that line for a while now. Love to go to the Hunter for the states, just commit you HUB boys and go for it. And advertise early so some people outside the loop can plan for this event. (end of rant).

Stu and mates have carried this can for a few years now and done an exceptional job. In deed, f&^%$*g fantastic. We are in your debt.


----------



## Dazzbrew

Im a Hub member but not on the committee so I dont know all the details, ill see what I can find out or better get one of them to post info.


----------



## warra48

Link to the NSW State Competition thread here:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/86630-nsw-state-comp-2015/

This is a separate competition to the Castle Hill Competition.


----------



## Stuster

It seems that (once again unfortunately) the rosettes have not been sent out by the show people. Can anybody who has missed out on this drop me a PM so I can chase this up for you?


----------

